# WANTED: PDA Palm Pilot Software for Nutrition/Food Log. Anyone know of any good ones?



## Big G (May 7, 2007)

The title says it all really.  I'm going camping for nine days (i.e. no PC!) so I have no way to maintain my FitDay food log journal.

I'll be writing down everything I eat anyway, but I'd like some way to be able to ensure that each meal is the right size, with the right combination of carbs, protein & fat.

Do you know of any PDA/Palm-Pilot software that I could use to maintain my food log? 

I'm looking for something that'll tell me how many calories are in the things I'm eating (all natural foods) because I can't remember everything about everything!


----------



## danzik17 (May 7, 2007)

Paper + pen are your best best imo.

Besides, take some time off while you're going camping.  Just take your best guess if you want to stick with the diet, but don't stress over the details for the 9 days, just have some fun.


----------



## mrmark (May 7, 2007)

ask this in open chat - this is not a nutrition question!

it's a technology question.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

Sorry. Did I log in to DumbFucksAreUs.com or IronMagazineForums.com!!??

Dan - Neither a pen or a piece of paper know how much protein, carbs and fat are in an 8oz peice of trout (for example). Maybe I should've said "_I'm looking for something that'll tell me how many calories are in the things I'm eating_"  Oh wait. That is EXACTLY what I wrote!!

Mark - Recording what the fuck I eat IS nutrition-oriented. If you can't say something helpful go watch your little cartoons instead, SouthPark-Boy!?

Jeez, this site is just crawling with dumbfucks sometimes. Why do I even bother?

Does anyone else know of some good software that I could use while on vacation to track calories, protein, carbs etc in what I'm eating? Those incapable of reading (or thinking) need not reply!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

I'll dig around a little.  Good post, and now that you mention it I would also find it handy.  I begin a 4 to 6 month excursion in 3 to 6 weeks and something like this would be very helpful.  Big G If I find anything I'll post it here ... please do the same.


----------



## danzik17 (May 8, 2007)

Ok, if you want to be a fucking douchebag, the how about you go the fuck to fitday.com and write the fucking macros down smartass, or are you too stupid to think of something simple like that?  

You know what the fuck you're going to be eating, so use a little planning.  Or is that too complex for you to handle?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

Bullshit flaming aside ... I found a link with some stuff here.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Ok, if you want to be a fucking douchebag, the how about you go the fuck to fitday.com and write the fucking macros down smartass, or are you too stupid to think of something simple like that?
> 
> You know what the fuck you're going to be eating, so use a little planning.  Or is that too complex for you to handle?


He's not being a douchebag he's asking for something ... which is why we are all here.

Ya really think he couldn't have figured out to use a pencil and paper?


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2007)

TreoCentral Software Store

what operating system?  Palm or Pocket PC?

I have been looking for something like this for a while. Nothing has caught my eye yet.


----------



## danzik17 (May 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> He's not being a douchebag he's asking for something ... which is why we are all here.
> 
> Ya really think he couldn't have figured out to use a pencil and paper?



Asking is fine, being a douche to anyone for giving a suggestion (myself or otherwise) isn't.  And since I already did suggest a pencil and paper and he didn't figure it out, guess I have to say no.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

Boney - Thanks! I definitely will. 

Dan - Oh, yeah! Great idea! Why didn't I think of manually writing down the macros for absolutely everything I anticipate eating throughout the entire nine days and then adding it all up on paper while I'm on vacation!? Could it be because that's a fucking retarded idea when there are $20 PDA programs out there that already know the macros for fucking everything!!? Now then... don't sit too close to the TV. They killed Kenny, I know, I know. Poor Kenny. *Yawn* Here's your milk and cookies. Now off to bed, like a good little Toon-Boy.

Jeez! 

DOES ANYONE ACTUALLY KNOW OF SOME SOFTWARE TO USE ON A P.D.A. SO I CAN TRACK MY NUTRITION WHILE ON VACATION!?


----------



## danzik17 (May 8, 2007)

I'm not the one complaining about doing simple arithmetic for what is probably 6-7 different foods.  Oh sorry I forgot people these days need a fucking computer to do everything for them.


----------



## tucker01 (May 8, 2007)

Is it both of your times of the month or something.... grow the fuck up already.  The only thing you are proving is how retarded you possibly are.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What operating system?  Palm or Pocket PC?



Palm Pilot.



A quick Google search revealed:
NutriBase 7 Supports the Palm PDA
NutriGenie Diabetes Nutrition reviews and free downloads
and
pdaRD.com: The Dietitian's Choice

Does anyone have any experience with any of these?


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 8, 2007)

This one looks interesting.  The folks at l3solutions have some other interesting stuff too ...


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is it both of your times of the month or something.... grow the fuck up already.  The only thing you are proving is how retarded you possibly are.



All I'm trying to do here is find some software that I can use on my PDA so that I can track my nutrition while on vacation. That's all! I wasn't expecting our resident little Cartman to start throwing a tantrum because I didn't like his little "Use a Pen & Pencil" idea. He apparently can't seem to imagine that I'll want to eat more than 6-7 different foods throughout the nine days anyway



danzik17 said:


> I'm not the one complaining about doing simple arithmetic for what is probably 6-7 different foods.



OK... Yeah... I get it now... Let me try and explain it in terms you'll understand...

You may be able to have a lot of fun with only 6 or 7 different color crayons, but if you want to draw like Michealangelo you're going to want to use a few more colors! 

Heck, I eat 6-7 different types of protien daily!


----------



## danzik17 (May 8, 2007)

Whatever, I'm done with your ignorant ass.  Enjoy working at Denny's with your attitude.  I could give a flying fuck if you like or use my ideas, doesn't affect me at all.  But if you call someone a dumb fuck for expressing an idea, then we have a problem.

Since you seem to be infatuated with South Park - enjoy your trip Timmy.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

danzik17 said:


> Since you seem to be infatuated with South Park - enjoy your trip Timmy.



OMG!!  ROFLMFAO!! You were the one that chose a cartoon picture of fat-ass Cartman to represent yourself on the Iron Magazine Bodybuilders forums (until you just now removed it, admidst your shame and embarassment).  

"...you seem to be infatuated with Southpark" said Cartman.  Damn!  Funny shit.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

Additionally...



danzik17 said:


> I could give a flying fuck if you like or use my ideas.


.

That would be _I could_N'T, not _I could_, dumbfuck.



danzik17 said:


> if you call someone a dumb fuck for expressing an idea, then we have a problem.



Lets recap...

I said I need some software to record what I eat while I'm on vacation.  You said "Use a pen and paper". 

Conclusion - You (a) either found the question too complex to comprehend, (b) you believe a pen or paper are actually software and (c) YOU ARE A DUMBFUCK!!

I vote C, with or without your freshly removed Cartman picture.


----------



## Big G (May 8, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> This one looks interesting.  The folks at l3solutions have some other interesting stuff too ...



That looks perfect, and cheap too!  That's exactly what I'm downloading as soon as I get home tonight. I'll let you know how it works out.

Thanks for you help. Very much appreciated.

BTW, please excuse the banter with Dan's Zits or whatever he's called. When I saw that Cartman's idea of some decent software was a pen and paper, I couldn't help myself.  

Anyway.. Thanks again!


----------

